
More screen time for toddlers is tied to poorer development a few years later - SolaceQuantum
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/28/health/screen-time-child-development-study/index.html
======
crooked-v
Correlation is not causation.

~~~
Mirioron
Can't overstate this. It's disheartening that the article contained this
tidbit:

> _" This study shows that, when used in excess, screen time can have
> consequences for children's development. Parents can think of screens like
> they do giving junk food to their kids: In small doses, it's OK, but in
> excess, it has consequences."_

Yet later on it says that the results of the study don't show causation.

------
jamez1
How exactly do we know children with some form of mental deficiency don't
spend more time in front of a screen?

